# Another Blonde Joke



## Reformingstudent (Sep 13, 2008)

This is cute:

A blonde goes to the post office to buy stamps for her Christmas cards. She says to the clerk, 'May I have 50 Christmas stamps?'

The clerk says, 'What denomination?'

The blonde says, 'Heavenhelp us. Has it come to this? Give me 6 Catholic, 12 Presbyterian, 10 Lutheran and 22 Baptists.'


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Pergamum (Sep 13, 2008)

YES!!!! I always knew blondes like Baptists the best!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

At least she asked for fifty stamps.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I am surprised that she could divide them out that quickly in her head.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 13, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> YES!!!! I always knew blondes like Baptists the best!


So what are you trying to say about our Baptist brethren, Pergs?

Oh, waitaminit... you ARE Baptist. Ne-ver-mind.... (in my best Rosanna Rosannadanna voice)


----------



## Seb (Sep 13, 2008)

Brad said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!! I always knew blondes like Baptists the best!
> ...



That should be in your best Emily Litella voice.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 13, 2008)

Seb said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...



Nope. Rosanna Rosannadanna, as in this:

[video=youtube;V3FnpaWQJO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3FnpaWQJO0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Seb (Sep 13, 2008)

Brad said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



Nope. That's Emily Litella. I made the same mistake a couple of years ago.

Here's Roseanne Roseannadanna and her tagline:


----------

